# Chloé is the most underrated brand right now



## totally

Let's forget what Gabriela Hearst is doing to the brand and focus on currently available Chloé styles...

I've seen a lot of luxury YouTubers pass on Chloé for making trendy bags that get oversaturated and "out of style" quickly (example 1, example 2, example 3). The same influencers will sing the praises of Saint Laurent and claim it is better value for money than Chanel or Dior due to price increases. Now luxury influencers aren't always the best authority on fashion or finances as they often have sponsorships with Farfetch, Luisa Via Roma, etc. (who conveniently exclude Saint Laurent from all coupon codes), but they do influence what people will think is good value for money and oftentimes what they ultimately purchase.

Don't get me wrong, I love Saint Laurent but I disagree with the idea that Chloé is not a brand worth investing in. In fact, I think they're the most underrated brand right now in *price, quality and design.

PRICE*

If you look through the current premier designer brands, almost none of them offer an actual handbag under $2,000 USD. I am not counting WOCs or mini bags as I feel an SLG with a chain is not a handbag. With Chloé, nearly everything is under $2,000 USD retail. Unlike Saint Laurent, Chloé is always eligible for discount codes. I've seen YouTubers frame this as a bad thing, but isn't this actually a good thing? It means you can almost always count on getting a trendy bag on sale! 24S has flash promotions anywhere from 15-30% and Chloé is never on the list of exclusions. 

As an example, the structured canvas tote bag is a big trend right now. The Chloé Woody Tote is $950 USD. Similar styles are much more expensive, such as the Dior Book Tote ($2,700-$3,000), LV On The Go Tote ($2,800-$2,900) and the Loewe Cushion Tote ($1,350 USD). 

Chloé also has a fantastic diffusion line, See by Chloé. The price is not only much better (under $500) but there isn't a huge difference in quality or style from Chloé. In fact, a lot of the same colours (Motty Grey) and designs are available under both Chloé and See by Chloé.

*QUALITY*

Chloé sometimes gets a bad rep on quality as initial bag designs feature suede or smooth calfskin, which show wear very easily. I find that later iterations for their bags don't feature these leathers and are a lot more durable.

I recently got a Mini Tess Day Bag and have been so impressed with the leather. Look at how *THICCC *this leather is. It is by far the thickest leather out of all my bags, which includes Dior lambskin, Celine box calfskin, and Loewe smooth calfskin. Chloé's leather quality is nothing to sniff at.




*DESIGN*

A frequently cited reason for not buying Chloé is that they often churn out trendy bags which go out of style quickly and lose resale value. I'd argue that if you're dropping $2,000 on a bag because it's trendy, it's not a really good reason to buy the bag! Not to mention, I've noticed many people have no issues dropping $2,500+ on "trendy" bags from Chanel, Dior and Bottega Veneta.

Chloé consistently comes out with bags that are different to what other brands are doing. They may not be always everyone's taste, but I can't recall people saying Chloé was copying someone else when they came out with the Drew, Faye and Nile bags. The same applies to Natacha Ramsay-Levi's designs like the Tess and Kiss. Even the bags that are following current trends, such as the Marcie basket and Woody tote, have a distinctly "Chloé" vibe.


That's my little rant on Chloé (and I suppose influencers who dare to shade Chloé!). Thank you for listening to my TED talk  I'd love to hear your thoughts and whether you agree or disagree!


----------



## Sunfall77

Yes !! I completely agree with you ! I love Chloe for the amazing leathers. The bags just smell so good haha. The quality is always great. Unlike Louis Vuitton, where half of my online purchases have had unacceptable quality issues or flaws, I never have to worry when I buy a Chloe bag if I'll "get a good one" - which is how it should be for luxury purchases! 
I agree the styles are unique and interesting - wearable but never boring. Sure they can be trendy but they are usually the ones starting the trend! And I firmly believe in buying what I love and wearing it a lot and not just putting it on a shelf only to resell later for a profit / breakeven. I find the lower resell value works more often in my favor, since I also like to buy preloved and can get the amazing leather quality at a big discount. 
I have also noticed a number of influencers pooh-poohing Chloe, but I don't care too much. In fact, I prefer it because if Chloe were to become too popular then I would have a hard time getting my hands on the bags (especially on sale) and maybe the prices would increase. So the more underrated, the better for me !


----------



## totally

Sunfall77 said:


> Yes !! I completely agree with you ! I love Chloe for the amazing leathers. The bags just smell so good haha. The quality is always great. Unlike Louis Vuitton, where half of my online purchases have had unacceptable quality issues or flaws, I never have to worry when I buy a Chloe bag if I'll "get a good one" - which is how it should be for luxury purchases!
> I agree the styles are unique and interesting - wearable but never boring. Sure they can be trendy but they are usually the ones starting the trend! And I firmly believe in buying what I love and wearing it a lot and not just putting it on a shelf only to resell later for a profit / breakeven. I find the lower resell value works more often in my favor, since I also like to buy preloved and can get the amazing leather quality at a big discount.
> I have also noticed a number of influencers pooh-poohing Chloe, but I don't care too much. In fact, I prefer it because if Chloe were to become too popular then I would have a hard time getting my hands on the bags (especially on sale) and maybe the prices would increase. So the more underrated, the better for me !



Haha! True, more Chloé bags for the rest of us who appreciate nice quality and design


----------



## Roie55

Agree on all counts, they do have the best leather, every season every bag, always amazing leather. Thick & smooshy. The colours are also beautiful, delicious colours. I love that people go for other brands, my Chloe's are always unique where I am. Every single person has LV, They are more common than Nike.


----------



## Citosgirl

I agree! They are the most luxurious bags I own.  Chanel, LV, Hermes all make beautiful bags, but to me, I love the Chloe because their aesthetic is so different from everything else that's on the market (and they fit my style so well). In my opinion, no one does neutrals and earth tones better than Chloe, and I'm majorly into browns, greys, rusts, etc. 

As far as being trendy, I'm rocking my out of style bags, and I care not. They are functional above all else, and fit into my lifestyle perfectly.


----------



## yellowpinkstripes

Chloe bags are such lovely, understated luxury. Such wonderful and thoughtful attention to details.  I like that I can wear a Chloe bag to work and feel put together and fancy but not attract attention (I’m a physician and don’t want to be obnoxious).


----------



## totally

yellowpinkstripes said:


> Chloe bags are such lovely, understated luxury. Such wonderful and thoughtful attention to details.  I like that I can wear a Chloe bag to work and feel put together and fancy but not attract attention (I’m a physician and don’t want to be obnoxious).



Yes! That's another feature I love about Chloé bags - 90% of them are very understated (other than the Woody tote). Even then I like that most people don't know that Chloé is a luxury brand vs. Chanel, Dior, LV, YSL, etc.


----------



## yellowpinkstripes

I have these See by Chloe combat boots (sorry for the stock NM photo, too lazy to take a pic of my own boots). The quality of these boots is amazing, and I’ve probably gotten more compliments on these boots than any other shoes I own.


----------



## Aurora

I agree too. I was contemplating buying another marcie recently and noticed that although marcie has been around for so long, the price increases over the years hasn't been half as crazy as other classic purses from other brands. The quality of Chloé's leather and workmanship is unparalleled compared to many brands. I just love the thick smooshy indestructible leather.
Till this day, my marcie still has the gorgeous leather smell even though i bought it in 2012.


----------



## Sunfall77

yellowpinkstripes said:


> I have these See by Chloe combat boots (sorry for the stock NM photo, too lazy to take a pic of my own boots). The quality of these boots is amazing, and I’ve probably gotten more compliments on these boots than any other shoes I own.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5116942



Ooh those are awesome, I've bee eyeing a version of those for a long time now, are they comfy ?


----------



## Citosgirl

yellowpinkstripes said:


> I have these See by Chloe combat boots (sorry for the stock NM photo, too lazy to take a pic of my own boots). The quality of these boots is amazing, and I’ve probably gotten more compliments on these boots than any other shoes I own.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5116942



Those are really nice! This forum is so dangerous for my pocketbook.


----------



## yellowpinkstripes

Yes, these See by Chloe boots are super comfortable! I wore them a lot this past winter even in the snow and they felt terrific.


----------



## papertiger

Part of the reason I fell in love with bags was because of Chloe. I still have those 2 bags and (even though they're on the heavy side) I _still _love them. Chloe makes forever things.


----------



## pursekitten

Agreed! My See by Chloé Harriet in light pebble sand nubuck and Hana crossbody in cement beige goat skin are so hardwearing. They both have several years on them and still feel and look great. No light drizzle or scratches will take these bags down.


----------



## Sunfall77

pursekitten said:


> Agreed! My See by Chloé Harriet in light pebble sand nubuck and Hana crossbody in cement beige goat skin are so hardwearing. They both have several years on them and still feel and look great. No light drizzle or scratches will take these bags down.



I loved the Harriet series! Never got one for myself but did admire from afar back when they were released. Glad you are enjoying


----------



## Roe

I love Chloe leather. It smells the best.  I recently added a Chloe Darryl clutch to my bags.  I was contemplating between the Bottega Veneta Pouch and the Darryl and the Chloe won hands down.  Not only being less than half the price of the BV on sale. The leather and craftsmanship is so much better.


----------



## Addy

I'm anxiously awaiting my Mini Marcie and Alphabet wallet from the ssense sale! Woot for Chloe!


----------



## twinzluvagrl

I’m also contemplating on a Chloe woody canvas tote for this summer season~ but... I got two dior book totes in diff sizes already. So I’m like hmmmm. and if I wait any further it’d be “out” of style. So I guess - it’s harder to decide for Chloe. Since they always have so many styles every season. Nothing is really “classic” so harder to justify for collectors. But for fashionistas! It’s definitely a win! For latest styles!


----------



## atrackbrown

I absolutely agree. I don't denigrate others for their love of Chanel, LV, and Hermes, but I've always favored Chloe. I find those others a bit boring, frankly. Chloe gives me design, quality, color, something more than a staid box bag. What more could a girl want?

I almost Faye'd myself to death, as I found every style so gorgeous, but I don't regret a single purchase. Now that it looks like the glory days of dependently gorgeous bags from the house might be gone for a while, I may get a few more, just in case.


----------



## Ciela

I absolutely love Chloe. In my very honest opinion, Marcie and Faye are absolute classics and make you look more unique and hip than any other designer bag. You could go with a monochrome minimalist look with Faye or a very boho chic/Alexis Rose vibe with the Marcie. I love both those styles. My medium Marcie is my favorite bag!


----------



## mellopan

Yes definitely also hope Chloe remains underrated and eligible for sales/discounts!

I only started buying higher end bags recently and every time I think of this I'm kicking myself for not looking into Chloe sooner. I realized in hind sight that when they discontinue a style it goes into deep discount, and all my favorite bags are their discontinued styles! 

Compared to two other bags I owe of similar price (Acne Studios Musubi and Proenza Schouler PS1), Chloe bags definitely have the highest craftsmanship and attention to detail. Probably the only downside is that a lot of Chloe bags are not very practical design or weight wise. Personally I love the Faye but I would be super happy if Chloe redesigned it with lighter hardware and reworked the accordion style to make it less of a pain to pack your stuff.

I do have one see by Chloe bag (Alvy). Although I really love the style, the quality is definitely lacking. The leather is thin and stitching is messy. It also had a bad smell that fortunately went away. It's not a popular bag so I couldn't find reviews to check if I just got a dud, but it was relatively inexpensive on sale so I didn't mind too much.


----------



## thebattagirl

I agree, very underrated.  I started buying preloved Chloe bags this year and I can't believe what I've been missing.  The leather, the hardware, the construction, etc all exceptional.  As far as styles go, I find them to be so feminine with their curved edges and stitching and so beautifully detailed.  I don't understand the "it bag" factor, to me they seem timeless.  I also purchased a new See by Chloe that I was equally impressed with.  In my opinion these bags are titans, not dwarves.


----------



## Cocobeans12

yellowpinkstripes said:


> Chloe bags are such lovely, understated luxury. Such wonderful and thoughtful attention to details.  I like that I can wear a Chloe bag to work and feel put together and fancy but not attract attention (I’m a physician and don’t want to be obnoxious).


Hi, I absolutely love Chloe bags for their unique style, however they dont seem to hold resale value. I purchase bags based on what strikes me, what I'm attracted to but recently I felt that if I cant re sell the bag easily... I should stick to LV and Gucci etc... That kind of takes the enjoyment out of buying them. If we are going to spend a couple of thousand on a bag we should absolutely adore it and not being considering how much we will or will not get for it in 5 years. Do you agree? I'm asking because I bought a Mini Chloe Marcie satchel in pink the other day and I think it's just stunning but I keep debating with myself if I should keep it because I may not be able to sell it. What's your opinion? Thanks


----------



## Cocobeans12

totally said:


> Let's forget what Gabriela Hearst is doing to the brand and focus on currently available Chloé styles...
> 
> I've seen a lot of luxury YouTubers pass on Chloé for making trendy bags that get oversaturated and "out of style" quickly (example 1, example 2, example 3). The same influencers will sing the praises of Saint Laurent and claim it is better value for money than Chanel or Dior due to price increases. Now luxury influencers aren't always the best authority on fashion or finances as they often have sponsorships with Farfetch, Luisa Via Roma, etc. (who conveniently exclude Saint Laurent from all coupon codes), but they do influence what people will think is good value for money and oftentimes what they ultimately purchase.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I love Saint Laurent but I disagree with the idea that Chloé is not a brand worth investing in. In fact, I think they're the most underrated brand right now in *price, quality and design.
> 
> PRICE*
> 
> If you look through the current premier designer brands, almost none of them offer an actual handbag under $2,000 USD. I am not counting WOCs or mini bags as I feel an SLG with a chain is not a handbag. With Chloé, nearly everything is under $2,000 USD retail. Unlike Saint Laurent, Chloé is always eligible for discount codes. I've seen YouTubers frame this as a bad thing, but isn't this actually a good thing? It means you can almost always count on getting a trendy bag on sale! 24S has flash promotions anywhere from 15-30% and Chloé is never on the list of exclusions.
> 
> As an example, the structured canvas tote bag is a big trend right now. The Chloé Woody Tote is $950 USD. Similar styles are much more expensive, such as the Dior Book Tote ($2,700-$3,000), LV On The Go Tote ($2,800-$2,900) and the Loewe Cushion Tote ($1,350 USD).
> 
> Chloé also has a fantastic diffusion line, See by Chloé. The price is not only much better (under $500) but there isn't a huge difference in quality or style from Chloé. In fact, a lot of the same colours (Motty Grey) and designs are available under both Chloé and See by Chloé.
> 
> *QUALITY*
> 
> Chloé sometimes gets a bad rep on quality as initial bag designs feature suede or smooth calfskin, which show wear very easily. I find that later iterations for their bags don't feature these leathers and are a lot more durable.
> 
> I recently got a Mini Tess Day Bag and have been so impressed with the leather. Look at how *THICCC *this leather is. It is by far the thickest leather out of all my bags, which includes Dior lambskin, Celine box calfskin, and Loewe smooth calfskin. Chloé's leather quality is nothing to sniff at.
> 
> View attachment 5116248
> 
> 
> *DESIGN*
> 
> A frequently cited reason for not buying Chloé is that they often churn out trendy bags which go out of style quickly and lose resale value. I'd argue that if you're dropping $2,000 on a bag because it's trendy, it's not a really good reason to buy the bag! Not to mention, I've noticed many people have no issues dropping $2,500+ on "trendy" bags from Chanel, Dior and Bottega Veneta.
> 
> Chloé consistently comes out with bags that are different to what other brands are doing. They may not be always everyone's taste, but I can't recall people saying Chloé was copying someone else when they came out with the Drew, Faye and Nile bags. The same applies to Natacha Ramsay-Levi's designs like the Tess and Kiss. Even the bags that are following current trends, such as the Marcie basket and Woody tote, have a distinctly "Chloé" vibe.
> 
> 
> That's my little rant on Chloé (and I suppose influencers who dare to shade Chloé!). Thank you for listening to my TED talk  I'd love to hear your thoughts and whether you agree or disagree!


I agree, I love Chloe, but I promised myself I would only buy bags that have resale value and Chloe does not seem to hold it's value. But we are supposed to buy a bag that we love and adore, NOT based on whether or not we can sell it in 3 years, right? I'm trying to justify my purchase of the pink mini Marcie satchel. I was not buying another Chloe but then I came across this little pink beauty. I broke down. For the price of these bags, we have to adore them and love the way they look, not worry about if you can sell it down the road. Am I right?  LOL


----------



## sookwon12

I def agree! While I do love my Chanel bag and LV bags I find that half the luxury buying experience comes from the service and honestly I’ve never had amazing service from Chanel or LV the SA are some of the most miserable people I’ve ever met. At Chloe I always feel welcome and treated well. Often at Chloe I am offered some sort of beverage while I’ve never been offered anything anywhere else. Plus whenever I need to txt my Chloe SA she is always very quick to respond and very polite. Quality has never been an issue and a lower price just means I can buy more! Plus I just love the Chloe aesthetic!!


----------



## littleblackbag

I'm loving the new bags coming out and would be seriously tempted if I didn't already have a million bags!


----------



## dangerouscurves

The only people who care about bag trends are IG models and those who are invited to the fashion shows. People like us would never be considered outdated when we carry our not-so-trendy bags. I personally never include re-sale value when I buy a bag. Buy and carry what you love. Life is too short to keep chasing after trends.


----------



## fsadeli

Addy said:


> I'm anxiously awaiting my Mini Marcie and Alphabet wallet from the ssense sale! Woot for Chloe!


how's your experience with ssense? Are they legit?


----------



## Addy

fsadeli said:


> how's your experience with ssense? Are they legit?


Yes. I’ve never had any issues.


----------



## Cocobeans12

fsadeli said:


> how's your experience with ssense? Are they legit?


I never heard of ssense. Pre loved? I bought the Pink mini Marcie satchel from TJmaxx several months ago. It really looks like a child's bag.


----------



## Jaime

Ssense is not preloved it's new, legit and have good sales.



Cocobeans12 said:


> I agree, I love Chloe, but I promised myself I would only buy bags that have resale value and Chloe does not seem to hold it's value. But we are supposed to buy a bag that we love and adore, NOT based on whether or not we can sell it in 3 years, right? I'm trying to justify my purchase of the pink mini Marcie satchel. I was not buying another Chloe but then I came across this little pink beauty. I broke down. For the price of these bags, we have to adore them and love the way they look, not worry about if you can sell it down the road. Am I right?  LOL



I agree to an extent. When I had to sell bags in the past to fund new purchases resale was important now I don't need to do that and so I don't care. I buy what I like without the intention to sell it regardless of how "in style" it is as long as I like it.

This year I have bought a few old "It" bags that are no longer in demand as they were once and I'm sure even new I'd only get a fraction of what I paid. But they're bags I love and want in my collection for good not just for a few years to cash in on later. So I guess it depends on the intention. I wouldn't buy Chloe if I expected to get close to my money back when I wanted to sell it. I bought a small Marcie this year that I love, got a good discount on it. I still wouldn't even get a third of what I paid if I sold it but I won't be doing that so resale doesn't matter at all to me.


----------



## jelliedfeels

totally said:


> Let's forget what Gabriela Hearst is doing to the brand and focus on currently available Chloé styles...
> 
> I've seen a lot of luxury YouTubers pass on Chloé for making trendy bags that get oversaturated and "out of style" quickly (example 1, example 2, example 3). The same influencers will sing the praises of Saint Laurent and claim it is better value for money than Chanel or Dior due to price increases. Now luxury influencers aren't always the best authority on fashion or finances as they often have sponsorships with Farfetch, Luisa Via Roma, etc. (who conveniently exclude Saint Laurent from all coupon codes), but they do influence what people will think is good value for money and oftentimes what they ultimately purchase.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I love Saint Laurent but I disagree with the idea that Chloé is not a brand worth investing in. In fact, I think they're the most underrated brand right now in *price, quality and design.
> 
> PRICE*
> 
> If you look through the current premier designer brands, almost none of them offer an actual handbag under $2,000 USD. I am not counting WOCs or mini bags as I feel an SLG with a chain is not a handbag. With Chloé, nearly everything is under $2,000 USD retail. Unlike Saint Laurent, Chloé is always eligible for discount codes. I've seen YouTubers frame this as a bad thing, but isn't this actually a good thing? It means you can almost always count on getting a trendy bag on sale! 24S has flash promotions anywhere from 15-30% and Chloé is never on the list of exclusions.
> 
> As an example, the structured canvas tote bag is a big trend right now. The Chloé Woody Tote is $950 USD. Similar styles are much more expensive, such as the Dior Book Tote ($2,700-$3,000), LV On The Go Tote ($2,800-$2,900) and the Loewe Cushion Tote ($1,350 USD).
> 
> Chloé also has a fantastic diffusion line, See by Chloé. The price is not only much better (under $500) but there isn't a huge difference in quality or style from Chloé. In fact, a lot of the same colours (Motty Grey) and designs are available under both Chloé and See by Chloé.
> 
> *QUALITY*
> 
> Chloé sometimes gets a bad rep on quality as initial bag designs feature suede or smooth calfskin, which show wear very easily. I find that later iterations for their bags don't feature these leathers and are a lot more durable.
> 
> I recently got a Mini Tess Day Bag and have been so impressed with the leather. Look at how *THICCC *this leather is. It is by far the thickest leather out of all my bags, which includes Dior lambskin, Celine box calfskin, and Loewe smooth calfskin. Chloé's leather quality is nothing to sniff at.
> 
> View attachment 5116248
> 
> 
> *DESIGN*
> 
> A frequently cited reason for not buying Chloé is that they often churn out trendy bags which go out of style quickly and lose resale value. I'd argue that if you're dropping $2,000 on a bag because it's trendy, it's not a really good reason to buy the bag! Not to mention, I've noticed many people have no issues dropping $2,500+ on "trendy" bags from Chanel, Dior and Bottega Veneta.
> 
> Chloé consistently comes out with bags that are different to what other brands are doing. They may not be always everyone's taste, but I can't recall people saying Chloé was copying someone else when they came out with the Drew, Faye and Nile bags. The same applies to Natacha Ramsay-Levi's designs like the Tess and Kiss. Even the bags that are following current trends, such as the Marcie basket and Woody tote, have a distinctly "Chloé" vibe.
> 
> 
> That's my little rant on Chloé (and I suppose influencers who dare to shade Chloé!). Thank you for listening to my TED talk  I'd love to hear your thoughts and whether you agree or disagree!


This is a great tedtalk.
 Count me interested!

In a way, I feel chloe’s great diffusion line is a hinderance to its own success. (Though I do commend them for it.)

As much as the luxury community protests it loves quality and design over labels: I think people can worry their 2k status symbol might be taken for its £500 cousin. I’m not ashamed to admit that’s crossed my own mind when I’m weighing up the options.

Businesses like Chanel, BV and Hermes make no secret of the fact they are expensive and there is no affordable option with them so you either have to buy the premium or of course _buy a fake. _I think in a perverse way this feeds Chloe’s relative invisibility. 
As economically why would you pay £300 for a super fake Chloe when you can by a see by Chloe whereas if you want a Chanel for £300 you need to buy a fake. (I’m not condoning fakes but realistically a fair few of the bags we see on the street, online or in influencers hauls have to be fake) fake or not they add to the brand’s visibility and visibility make it more profitable for influencers to post about certain bags over others.

I personally think Chloe and YSL are apples and oranges. Though I think some of Gabriella Hearst’s stuff is like Maria Grazia Churi’s Dior I do think Chloe has a very distinct boho aesthetic and has done for a long time.

Also 100% agree that ‘trendy’ only applying to Chloe is very true. No one complains that LV being ‘trendy’ even though vernis bags are too next to nothing now.


----------



## stcstc

Jaime said:


> Ssense is not preloved it's new, legit and have good sales.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree to an extent. When I had to sell bags in the past to fund new purchases resale was important now I don't need to do that and so I don't care. I buy what I like without the intention to sell it regardless of how "in style" it is as long as I like it.
> 
> This year I have bought a few old "It" bags that are no longer in demand as they were once and I'm sure even new I'd only get a fraction of what I paid. But they're bags I love and want in my collection for good not just for a few years to cash in on later. So I guess it depends on the intention. I wouldn't buy Chloe if I expected to get close to my money back when I wanted to sell it. I bought a small Marcie this year that I love, got a good discount on it. I still wouldn't even get a third of what I paid if I sold it but I won't be doing that so resale doesn't matter at all to me.


I agree with you on every word. I purchase handbags because I am going to use them not because I am going to sell them later. So I would love to pay for the bags that make my heart sing, and I learned to stay in the "right price zone" for me. If a bag is out of my league, then I will just appreciate the beauty rather than selling things I own to fund it. I am not saying that considering resale value is wrong or anything. It is just not something I care too much about. 

I love my faye and mini darryl, and I have been eyeing on a preloved black c bag for a long time. Never liked a black bag before. It is just so gorgeous. Aww.


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

I must Chime in on this thread. I agree that Chloe bags are superb quality and under the radar.
I actually now own two Edith that I use as throw around carry everywhere bags they are my 'alternative Birkin' I can take them to the beach or on the subway.
I also have a VERY old large Masie bag that I wore and wore and wore with no fear or it getting scratched-It was a toss everything in and wear it to work and on holiday bag very carefree.
In cost per wear my Chloe bags definitely work out the cheapest bags in my closet because I can throw them around and they dont date (I have original Edith bags and my Masie (I think thats the name of it...) is over 10years old!
I own Hermes, Chanel, Loewe and Celine bags but The Chloe although the least expensive are by far the most carefree in terms of attracting unwanted attention and durability of the leather.


----------



## dodso012

Late to this thread, but just had to chime in! Chloe is hands down my #1 favorite designer of handbags. I own an embarrassing number of them. The quality is amazing ... I’ve NEVER had an issue w any of my bags and they are all on heavy rotation. They are all beautiful and I think the designs are a great mix of classic but unique. I feel that most of my bags have gotten even BETTER w age/wear. Most of all, they don’t scream designer. I love how understated they are.

My most repeated purchase is the Marcie. Not gonna say how may I own.


----------



## Cloudburst2000

I am also late to the thread.  Chloe style just speaks to me.  I enjoy a very casual, boho-esque aesthetic and most of Chloe's bags fit that to a tee.  Occasionally, another brand will put out a bag that fits the boho style but Chloe puts out many bags that fit that style which is why I gravitate to them.  I personally find Chanel very boring, overdone, and definitely not that great of quality anymore.  Same with LV.  I do like some Hermes items as many of their bags are actually fairly simple and not logo-ed out the wazoo.  However, I refuse to pay Hermes prices.


----------



## Addy

dodso012 said:


> Late to this thread, but just had to chime in! Chloe is hands down my #1 favorite designer of handbags. I own an embarrassing number of them. The quality is amazing ... I’ve NEVER had an issue w any of my bags and they are all on heavy rotation. They are all beautiful and I think the designs are a great mix of classic but unique. I feel that most of my bags have gotten even BETTER w age/wear. Most of all, they don’t scream designer. I love how understated they are.
> 
> My most repeated purchase is the Marcie. Not gonna say how may I own.


I want to know how many Marcies you own!


----------



## Addy

Vent: Why not have a strap length that can be shortened for shoulder wear AND lengthened for crossbody? The new Mini Edith's strap length was a total deal breaker for me which is saying something given how much I love that bag.


----------



## Cloudburst2000

Addy said:


> Vent: Why not have a strap length that can be shortened for shoulder wear AND lengthened for crossbody? The new Mini Edith's strap length was a total deal breaker for me which is saying something given how much I love that bag.


This was also an issue that I have with the mini (or was it baby) Marcie satchel that I bought years and years ago.  The longer strap was not adjustable.  It set at an awkward spot when using as crossbody (a bit too short) but was too long for my tastes for shoulder carry.  I have never used the strap that came with it.  I have either carried it top handle (my preferred carrying option) or added a crossbody chain when wanting to wear it crossbody.  Chloe isn't the only brand who does this sometimes.  Not everyone is the same height so options for shortening/lengthening the strap is very useful.


----------



## thebattagirl

Addy said:


> I want to know how many Marcies you own!




+1


----------



## Roie55

I frequently attach my own adjustable straps, or i have added a circle ring to the clasp attaching the strap to the bag, gives 5-6 extra cm. Did this on my large Faye. Recently found a black 'vintage' Edith with its own long strap - or is original release better? Never clicked BIN faster on any bag than that Edith. I too cant believe how many Chloes I have, but they really are forever designs.


----------



## monipod

I moved away from LV earlier last year because I think the brand is over-hyped. Instead, I took interest in Hermes and bought myself a Picotin for formal outings. I love that bag but to be honest, there's nothing else in their current range that would be my ultimate day bag. Even if I could afford a Birkin, they don't tick all my boxes. 

Funnily enough, Chloe bags suit my aesthetics to a tee and have the best functionality but I just never considered them until now. Even Loewe don't have anything that ticks all my boxes :| I'm probably going to pull the trigger on a secondhand Faye Day and/or Marcie to see how they work for me. I kinda like that they are underrated but clearly designer.


----------

